# [Adobe Audition] Microfonpusten entfernen?



## Karanja (26. April 2013)

Ich habe das Problem, dass bei meinen Aufnahmen hin und wieder ein Pusten aufgenommen wird. Scheinbar sprach ich da etwas zu laut und stieß zu viel Luft aus. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Pusten während eines Wortes zu entfernen oder leiser zu machen?


----------



## Speamy (11. Mai 2013)

Ganz einfach: http://www.thomann.de/de/windschutze_popschutz.html


----------

